# Coming soon: "The Incredible Hare" Kickstarter campaign!



## JoeStrike (Jun 11, 2013)

Starting hopefully this weekend I'll be raising bux to self-publish my furry novel. You can see the ads I'll be running on FA for it (all 7 of them) beginning here:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/10663180/

and the 1st 3 chapters are on FA, here:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8658419/

Any feedback anyone would care to offer would be gratefully appreciated...


----------



## Twopaw Tarnished-Silver (Apr 1, 2014)

Joe; 

It's nice to see Harold Hopper and his alter-ego are still, uh, hopping. I really enjoyed the storyboard that Taral drew and was published in one of Terry Wessner's 'Fang, Claw & Steel'. I'll be taking a peek at the story, at the very least; thanks for putting the first three chapters up on your FA!

-2Paw.


----------

